# dog clothes patterns linky



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

www.habithat.co.uk/index.php/cPath/123_349 this is a list of 'to buy' patterns for dog clothes/beds etc.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow I never thought of that! If only i was creative!


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks for that! i have a sewing machine so i might have to get sewing!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Brilliant!  Ive just ordered some patterns. It says for dummys so i should be able to manage them lol :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Seren said:


> Brilliant!  It says for dummys so i should be able to manage them lol :lol:


  oh i didnt see that bit,lol.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :wink:


----------

